# Hello all, retired US citizen with Irish citizenship as well, moving to Italy. Need info about healthcare. EIHC etc.



## redman9 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi helpful folks, I am moving to live in Italy towards the end of this year. I'll be buying my home there. I am currently being treated for cancer, with immunotherapy. I may be all clear by the time I leave or I may not. So, I have Irish citizenship but do not live there nor pay taxes there. I am retired and receiving my care in the US thru Medi-Cal/Care now, and am receiving SS benefits. Any tips? Knowledge? Ideas?
I've been googling but I'm not getting far. My next step would be to call the consulate but I don't want to poke a hornets nest if I don't have to ;-)

Thank you all for any info you might have.
Kevin


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

EHIC is a tourist card and from the sounds of it you wouldn't even get it from Ireland. You'd need to be in the Irish system first.

You'll first need private insurance and once you have residence you'll be able to register with the national Italian health service paying the annual fee.


----------



## redman9 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One big issue with private insurance is going to be that of "pre-existing conditions" - either they won't cover them or the price of the policy will be raised significantly if they do - or quite possibly they just won't sell you a policy at all. You may want to look into joining AARO, an association for American expats that offers insurance under a sort of group policy for members. I'm not sure what their offerings are for those with pre-existing conditions, but at the very least you can ask. There is also interesting and valuable information available through that group for Americans living overseas.






AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas


The Association of Americans Resident Overseas (AARO), founded in 1973 and headquartered in Paris, is an international, non-partisan association with members in 21 countries. It researches issues that significantly affect the lives of overseas Americans and keeps its members informed on those...




aaro.org


----------



## redman9 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you. Will do.


----------

